# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Καινούργιος με κοκατίλ

## liskou

καλησπερα παιδια,αγορασα εχθες ενα κοκατιλ αρσενικο 3 μηνων τις πρωτες ωρες οπως εχω διαβασει σε αρκετες ιστοριες εδειχνε αρκετα τρομαγμενο και καθοτανε κατω στο κλουβακι του,το αφησα καποιες ωρες μονο του να ηρεμησει,το απογευμα ηταν αρκετα καλυτερα αρχισε να τρωει,επαιζε με το σκοινακι του και εδειχνε δραστηριο,ξαφνικα αρχισε να κραζει ασταματητα,σημερα το πρωι παλι το ιδιο κραζει και διχνει καπως ανησυχω,σκευτηκα οτι αυτο μπορει να γινεται επειδη ηταν με αλλα κοκατιλ και τωρα στις αρχες νιωθει μονο.εχετε να μου προτεινετε καμια συμβουλη?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα και να χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλ σου ! 
Το ότι φωνάζει μπορεί να είναι επειδή ψάχνει τα υπόλοιπα κοκατιλ αλλά συνήθως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό πριν κοιμηθούν και όταν ξυπνανε να φωνάζουν ! 
Το λόγο δεν τον ξέρω , πολύ λένε πως μάλλον είναι το ένστικτο ότι βρήκαν κατάλληλο μέρος για κούρνιασμα και ειδοποιούν τα υπόλοιπα κοκατιλ αλλά δεν ισχύει κιόλας αυτό ! Όταν κράζει να πηγαίνεις να του  μιλάς σε ήπιο τόνο και να του λες γλυκόλογα , θα του αρέσει
Συνήθως το πρωί , θα καθαριστούν , θα φάνε και μετά για μερική ώρα θα κράξουν , εμένα και τα δύο το κάνουν αυτό ! Ξέρω είναι παράξενο να το ακούς αλλά μετά το συνηθίζεις , εγώ το συνήθισα χαχαχα  ::  :: 
Δες εδώ επίσης κάποια άρθρα που θα σου χρειαστούν για την σωστή φροντίδα και ενημέρωση του παπαγάλου σου και ότι απορίες έχεις μας τις λες :

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel**Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός**Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel**Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς**Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel**Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*επίσης θα θέλαμε να γνωρίσουμε το μικρό σου στην παρακάτω ενότητα : 

Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας!!

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum

----------


## liskou

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια,επισης κατι αλλο θα ηταν καλο να του επερνα ενα θυληκο για παρεα η να περιμενω καλυτερα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια,επισης κατι αλλο θα ηταν καλο να του επερνα ενα θυληκο για παρεα η να περιμενω καλυτερα?


Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση απάντησης μου στο ερώτημα ! 
Εμ εγώ δε θα έπαιρνα ακόμα ! 
Θα ασχολιόμουν με το μικρούλι μήπως μπορέσω να τον εξημερώσω και μετά αν έβλεπα πως δεν έχω χρόνο και κάθετε ώρες μόνος του τότε ναι θα του έπαιρνα μια θηλυκή παρέα στην ανάλογη ηλικία ! 
Πες μας όμως πρώτα πως ασχολείσαι με το cockatiel σου , πες μας την καθημερινότητα σου με εκείνο ! 
Για την εκπαίδευση δες εδώ : Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.  &  Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
Σε περίπτωση που τελικά πάρεις και δεύτερο (πες μας όμως πρώτα την καθημερινότητα σου με το μικρό γτ έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις να σου κάνω πριν πάρεις) πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά .

----------

